# DRINKING ALCOHOL WHILST DOWN REGGING??



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, I am due to begin my first FET in Feb, and I know we should be preparing our bodies and not drinking but I would start DR injections 3 days before I go to Rome for 4 days for the 6 nations rugby. I want to know if I would be able to drink alcohol or not? If it is advisable not to drink alcohol as it would affect DR then I won't be able to start until after March AF and didn't want to wait that long. Any advice please?


----------



## flossy1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Dizzywizzy

I'm just about to have my FET in the next few weeks and when I was down regging my clinic said I could have a glass of wine now and again but not to go mad.  I got the impression you can have a few up until your FET but I don't think they encourage the idea.


----------



## crackles (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Iwas told the same as Flossy, ok in moderation when down regg but not to at all whilst stimming ;-)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Like the other ladies have said an odd one when DRing but I never drank when stimming
Good Luck


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I was on short protocol so only did stimming. My nurse said to have a glass to relax if it helped...just a small one so every night I had a little (and i mean teeny) glass of wine (about a quarter full) as a reward after stabbing myself with those awful needles!! And I also had some red wine inbetween collection and transfer as heard it helps thicken the womb lining. Anyway..all eggs were of good quality and we now have a lovely baby boy!!

So i say enjoy in moderation   

I did however not indulge in even a drop during pregnancy


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all
I have just had a BFN after first try from ICSI. haven't drank since November (not a drop) 
& intend to stay dry until i get a baby... xx


----------

